
Reverse Engineering for Beginners - jacquesm
https://www.begin.re/
======
omeid2
Completely over-engineered UX, it is almost as I have to reverse engineer the
"app" to read the content.

I am always lost as to what kind of thought goes into creating this kind of
bloated abominations to display static content.

~~~
nathias
why not? it's working properly and it's better structured

~~~
tenryuu
Not on Firefox mobile it works but elements do not feel like they display
right. And you can scroll down to see hover answers, which had no questions.

I found out what those were exactly since I jumped into desktop mode, which
had even more noticeable issues.

I hate mobile first design choices for adaptive interfaces, since they in a
lot of cases, aren't suited for either platform

------
deepakkarki
In a similar vein,

A free and open access book (libre) on reverse engineering by Dennis Yurichev.
[https://beginners.re/](https://beginners.re/)

Link to the english PDF :
[https://beginners.re/RE4B-EN.pdf](https://beginners.re/RE4B-EN.pdf) (This is
a 1000+ page mammoth!)

~~~
mimimihaha
Ahh this guy put a hell of a ton of work into making this. Unfortunately he
discontinued his more condensed version of the document (which I believe was
about 300+ pages or so?), but he does it all for free and takes care of
several different language editions so I don’t blame him.

------
veganjay
Skimming through the materials, this looks interesting. It takes the approach
of slides and exercises. I actually expected to see another site with the same
name: [https://beginners.re/](https://beginners.re/) which provides a PDF
book.

But the best resource I've found to learn reversing is liveoverflow's videos
on YouTube. Any other suggestions?

~~~
dontlie
The book Secrets of Reverse Engineering is still the best for me even after
all those years.

------
emilfihlman
The site is horrible and broken.

------
brunoqc
I wish it wasn't based on IDA.

~~~
umanwizard
For better or worse, IDA is the standard tool.

~~~
dysoco
Yes but no begginer is going to buy IDA. This would be much better with
Radare2.

~~~
convery
There are free versions though..

~~~
readme
The free version doesn't have 64 bit support - to be fair though this tutorial
doesn't seem to either.

That's too bad because almost everything is 64 bit now, even arm.

~~~
convery
They do have x64 ever since they updated the freeware from 5.7 to 7.0..

~~~
readme
Amazing! The website still says they don't. [https://www.hex-
rays.com/products/ida/order.shtml](https://www.hex-
rays.com/products/ida/order.shtml) "IDA starter does not support 64 bit files"

If this is the case, they should update that! I will be trying for myself now.

~~~
bathory
IDA starter sadly is not the same as the free trial version...

It boggles my mind that the paid version is less powerful in some aspect than
the free version

------
jakereps
The email prep Q/A CSS is broken. The answer boxes cover up the questions.
(Firefox Nightly 63.0a1)

